# Ooth hatching time



## KevinsWither (Mar 1, 2018)

What is the longest time it has taken for an ooth to hatch? My orchid ooth is supposed to hatch and I did check the ooth and it hasn't dried out yet nor has it looked infertile.


----------



## agent A (Mar 2, 2018)

i had an S. californica ooth incubate for 10 months


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 3, 2018)

Seesh! That is a long time tbh!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 4, 2018)

KevinsWither said:


> What is the longest time it has taken for an ooth to hatch?


If from any species, that would be a Brunner's Mantis (Brunneria borealis) ooth for me where the nymphs slowly hatched. After I received the ooth, it was 175 days for the first to hatch and the last nymph was at 337 days.

My shortest time was a Egyptian Pygmy mantis (Miomantis paykullii) ooth that hatched in 7 days - which obviously was incubating before I got it.


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 4, 2018)

Guys I just cut my ooth to check it. All of it infertile :'(.... I feel horrible now


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 4, 2018)

KevinsWither said:


> Guys I just cut my ooth to check it. All of it infertile :'(.... I feel horrible now


Sorry to hear that, it is a disappointment for sure besides waiting and the ooth cost. Are the eggs simply clear, or bad and turning colors (I know some will even stink)?


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 4, 2018)

Clear, only one egg looked like it was developing. Actually my females laid those infertile ooths. Buttttt my female I remated her and she’s laying one currently!


----------



## Serle (Mar 4, 2018)

CosbyArt said:


> If from any species, that would be a Brunner's Mantis (Brunneria borealis) ooth for me where the nymphs slowly hatched. After I received the ooth, it was 175 days for the first to hatch and the last nymph was at 337 days.
> 
> My shortest time was a Egyptian Pygmy mantis (Miomantis paykullii) ooth that hatched in 7 days - which obviously was incubating before I got it.


My longest incubation was a Tenodera S. @ 7 Wks. I have never hatched any ooth later . That being said I have an ooth rite now just over 8 wk's that I am waiting on .

The quickest was also a Miomantis Paykulii ( Egyptian Pygmy ) 17 days from the day laid , very fast ........ S


----------

